# Crochet Granny Ripple Stitch



## yslopez1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Learn to crochet the Granny Ripple Stitch. It's great for blankets, scarfs, table runners, mats, etc. Simple to crochet and it looks great. Blog posts include written instructions and a link to my free YouTube Video. Enjoy.

Link: http://allcraftschannel.com/2016/02/learn-to-crochet-a-ripple-granny-video-tutorial-link-included.html


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

I like it, thank you for posting .


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

yslopez1 said:


> Learn to crochet the Granny Ripple Stitch. It's great for blankets, scarfs, table runners, mats, etc. Simple to crochet and it looks great. Blog posts include written instructions and a link to my free YouTube Video. Enjoy.
> 
> Link: http://allcraftschannel.com/2016/02/learn-to-crochet-a-ripple-granny-video-tutorial-link-included.html


I liked it when I first saw a pattern like this - made a "prayer shawl" but personally found it rather "stiff" - maybe with something "fluffier" than regular 4 ply worsted


----------



## whomeabby (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been looking for a bedspread pattern, thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I love ripple patterns and this looks so easy. Thank you.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love this - thank you for sharing it


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern, I love it.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern, I love it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice pattern. Thanks!


----------



## yslopez1 (Apr 28, 2013)

You are welcome.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pretty and easy. Thank you for the link.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I've made a few baby afghans with this pattern or one very similar. They are so easy and quick!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern site. I love this type of stitch............works up really fast.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been looking for this pattern. Thanks for posting. :sm24:


----------

